# Lock & Dam 2/11



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Finally made out last Friday to the lock and dam and caught 16 white bass. So my buddy wanted to go out today and see what it was all about. We got to the marina around 2:15. My first cast I caught a nice size white. So I told my buddy to come over. For about 15 minutes we were catching whites on every cast. It was pretty steady all day, exept for a few sperts where we would catch them on every cast. Ended up catching over 60 whites and we kept 47, left around 5:00. My buddy was using a chrome rattletrap with blue on the top of it, and I was using a red head jig with a green tail grub. The key was to get it out into the current and they would jsut hammer it. We were fishing about 100 yards in front of the bridge towards the dam side. We are going to be out there Saturday morning so if you see two college ages guys throwing rattletraps and jigs come over and say hi.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Did you launch and make the forever boat ride up there?


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

no we fished from the bank about 500 yards from the dam. i forgot to mention that the last fish I caught was a hybrid. It put up a great fight on 6lb test line. my buddy took some pictures so hopefully he can get them to me and i will post them.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bearcat, I want to see how popular this forum is and how serious it's readers are. So this weekend after your fishing trip let me know how crowded it was. That spot takes a little traveling from everywhere to get to so it will be a good test, by the way good catch and you'll get some green when you put some pics. with those good reports.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Marina side or Crockett side?*

Thanks for the report...just curious which side of the river...I might be heading up there this evening or tomorrow evening...probably for some catch and release.

Thanks.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

01 aggie we were on the marina side of the river. paying $2 was well worth the fish fry that we are going to have lol. johnmyjohn i will def post a report. i am sure that there will be quite a few people down there but the funny thing about fishing yesterday was that people would come up to us and ask us what we were using and we would tell them and also told them to fish beside us but no one else was really catching anything, they were even using the same lures as us. i guess a squirell gets a nut every once and a while.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I passed through on HWY 7 yesterday about 5:00 pm. One lone fishermand on the west side and about 3-4 vehicles parked on the east.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The reason I'm testing this report is because some time back I made a report about a good trip and I mentioned the body of water and the lure I used. Two days later I went to several major sporting goods and couldn't find a bag of plastic I mentioned anywhere, just that rack was empty and the others were pretty well full. They restocked and I restocked and maybe I'm putting more into it than I should but worth to me for just info's sake. Don't let me sway you in your reporting because it's good to share and learning how to make a fishing trip better is by catching more fish, that's what this forum is about. By the way, there's a tree or some kind of snag where you're fishing half way between the bank and the channel if you retrieve too slow, I'm sure you found it but just in case. Good fishing to you.


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks bearkat51,for the update report..with this band of showers that past thru the state i thought it would take a little longer for the fishing to bounce back.had a friend who fished sunday & half day monday and didn't do so good.it rained on them,,,,


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

no problem elpescador24. I didn't how great it would be but my buddy realy wanted to go and we are done with class at 1250 so we went and had a blast. I really don't mind giving out info on this site as to where i fish and what i use. i wouldnt know where to fish and how to catch fish if it wasn't for this website. A draper i don't realy understand your post?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTKA, bearkat51, I bet that hybrid was a hoot, and had to land from the bank. Good job. Let's see those pics.
SS


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

thats great bearkat....any info.is appriciated.i've been fishing this area for many years.it may sound like bragging but i normaly know when to go 
and be reasonably succesful.and i will drive the miles up to the lock just because of the awesome fishing.this month is the month to keep the spec-rig chartruse tandem in the water.the sows are in and cooperating...


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Went out this morning and it was a totally different experience. My buddy and I got to the lock and dam around the time the sun was coming up. We went straight to the spot where we caught all fish on wed and only had one white. Then I decided to go over by the bridge and fish by the sandbar. I ended up catching 17 fish in about 35 minutes from that spot. The trick was to throw the jigs into the water that was calm. That sandbar kind of made the fast current slow down and the would hammer it when I drug the jig along the bottom. Caught only 18 today, my buddy caught 4. All fish caught on a tandem rigged green body jigs. Did not see too many people catching fish. I think the trick will be to find spots on the river where the water slows down because a tree or something is blocking it. River is way up and running fast. Sorry for not posting pics yet but still waiting on my buddy to get them uploaded. Good luck out there.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

bearkat...I believe you on the slow moving water theory. We fished the current yesterday in an area I usually do really well on whites this time of year, but only caught the hybrids (not complaining), but only a few whites. Pic is my buddy with a few we kept.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

bearkat51 said:


> Went out this morning and it was a totally different experience. My buddy and I got to the lock and dam around the time the sun was coming up. We went straight to the spot where we caught all fish on wed and only had one white. Then I decided to go over by the bridge and fish by the sandbar. I ended up catching 17 fish in about 35 minutes from that spot. The trick was to throw the jigs into the water that was calm. That sandbar kind of made the fast current slow down and the would hammer it when I drug the jig along the bottom. Caught only 18 today, my buddy caught 4. All fish caught on a tandem rigged green body jigs. Did not see too many people catching fish. I think the trick will be to find spots on the river where the water slows down because a tree or something is blocking it. River is way up and running fast. Sorry for not posting pics yet but still waiting on my buddy to get them uploaded. Good luck out there.


 Thanks for the report again, were the amount of people there about the same?


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

johnmyjohn, there was a lot more people out there this morning. most everyone was using minnows with limited success.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

those are some nice hybrids aggie. i bet they were fun to reel in. The whites in the pic look nice too. Great job.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

That was mostly the doing of my buddy who put the hurt on them...he had two more that we lost at or near the bank.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Where is this place at? I have never heard of it.

Bones


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

on trinity river near Crockett, TX... can be pretty crowded this time of year.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know it has been a week since we caught these but I just now got them. Here is my buddy holding our future fish fry. Fishing should be getting pretty good agains since the water has gone down and it is getting warmer. Hope to see y'all out there.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It was a long stretched out report but you finished it with pics. and now I'll give it a good report rating.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

He just did not want to get called out with the "this thread is useless..." photo!

Nice load!

Send me a pm if you want to meet up there sometime.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks johnmyjohn and 01 aggie. I will def pm you if we head that way 01 aggie. It won't probably be for a week or so b/c I am starting a new job at Home Depot. I am also looking at trying the dam below Livingston. It is closer and I have heard good reports coming from there. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*2/20/09 Evening*

We hit it again yesterday...3 of us caught somewhere around 25 whites and 7 hybrids/stripers (kept 5 of the big ones.)

Guys that fished all day, and with minnows caught limits...we were using roadrunners. No pics uploaded yet.

They are still hitting pretty well as the water is down close to normal and much clearer than last week.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You guys don't quit. That's good , go back and catch what would of been my share. Nice report, and keep adding how crowded it is when you go.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

just a few question 01 aggie. Where are y'all fishing? Further down the river from the dam or near the dam? I would like to catch a few more hybrids when I go b/c they are sure fun to reel in. Do you think if I use a bigger bait I would catch them better? Thanks for any info.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah that's a nice stinger of white bass bearkat. I hope you keep on catching them and giving us a report, good job.
SS


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I fished all day @ lock n dam today. There are so many males...very few female (eggless) caught. They did not hit any lures...only on minnows. Very disapointed for 3 hours drive.


----------

